#ubuntu-ke 2010-12-13
<cong06> so. everyone here is bots?
#ubuntu-ke 2010-12-14
<qwelegen> Hi all
<qwelegen> hi
<cong06> jhey
<cong06> *hey
<cong06> how're you?
<qwelegen> I am good
<qwelegen> How are you?
#ubuntu-ke 2010-12-16
<qwelegen> People Is there another active Kenyan IRC chat channel
<ebel> hiya!
<ebel> I don't know... this is the only one I know about....
<ebel> sometimes there are more people on here...
<qwelegen> Really
<qwelegen> I have loggen in here twicw
<qwelegen> Last time was even worse
<qwelegen> The Mailing list is far chatier
<qwelegen> ha ha
<qwelegen> I think thats a word
<qwelegen> anyway is there another IRC for Ubuntu?
<ebel> mailing list? I don't think I'm on the mailing list? where is it?
<ebel> there are loads of ubuntu irc channels, they all start with #ubuntu-
<qwelegen> Are you any good with mysql issues
<qwelegen> ebel
<ebel> yeah i suppose so
<ebel> I've worked with mysql professionally
<qwelegen> I refer to issues with ubuntu upgrade and installation
<qwelegen> My Mysql-server Crushed
<qwelegen> tried everything including purge
<qwelegen> Nothing
<ebel> it won't start up?
<ebel> what does the mysql log file say? /var/log/mysql.log or /var/log/mysql/error.log or /var/log/mysql/mysql.log ?
<qwelegen> the ubuntu mailing List: ubuntu-ke@lists.ubuntu.com
<qwelegen> or rather Ubuntu-ke mailing list
<qwelegen> Ubuntu-ke@lists.ubuntu.com
<qwelegen> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ke
<qwelegen> MySql will not start
<qwelegen> After Purge and reinstall it refuses to create root pasword
<qwelegen> even after purge it claims to already have a pssword
<qwelegen> I also user symantec Package Manager to completely remove
<qwelegen> Nothing
<qwelegen> brb
<ebel> so what does the mysql log file say? /var/log/mysql.log or /var/log/mysql/error.log or /var/log/mysql/mysql.log ?
<qwelegen> nothing
<qwelegen> its blank
<qwelegen> I gues I should have checked that before I purged
<ebel> what happens when you "/etc/init.d/mysql start" ?
<qwelegen> when I run mysql I getERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<ebel> that's when you run the client
<ebel> what about when you start the server? (with init.d .... )?
<cong06> zsh, have you tried zsh?
<ebel> ello
<zsh> hey ebel, cong06
<qwelegen> hi cong
<cong06> hi
<ebel> how's everyone?
<zsh> cong06, yeah, I've used it but I use bash most of the time. I like the name though :)
<cong06> ;)
<cong06> doing well, the weather in Limuru is nice now
<qwelegen> mhhh
<zsh> and it was unregistered when I first started using IRC so I snatched it up.
<qwelegen> what is that another type of sh
<cong06> ash
<cong06> bash
<cong06> zsh
<cong06> sh
<zsh> ksh
<zsh> csh
<ebel> tcsh
<ebel> there's "fish" a friendly beginner shell :)
<qwelegen> Does anyone else in hear use orange Internet ?
<cong06> I do!
<cong06> trying to get CDMA for the ZTE modem to work in Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-ke 2010-12-17
<ebel> ello
<cong06> 'lo
<qwelegen> yellow
<zacck> irishguy?
<zacck> hello y'all
<ebel> yo yo
<ebel> zacck: yes I'm irish :)
<zacck> yeah i know i remember we spoke a few weeks back
<ebel> this channel getting more active :
<zacck> just finished my xams dude
<zacck> how come you are always here
<ebel> I work in IT so I have always on internet, so I just sign on automatically everyday
<zacck> i see i work in it too
<zacck> i sign up automatically facebook
<zacck> lol
<zacck> how do i set to always go into ubuntu-ke ?
<zacck> using xchat
<zacck> for irc
<ebel> you know the 'Network List' menu?
<ebel> XChat → Network List
<ebel> Scroll through "Networks" and select "FreeNode", then click "Edit..."
<Q4LOVE> and then
<zacck> yeah
<zacck> and then
<ebel> then go to Favorite Channels
<ebel> And click the little "..." to the right of that box
<ebel> and add in #ubuntu-ke
<zacck> ok that isnt working for me
<zacck> getting stuck at go to fave channels
<zacck> can't see that option
<ebel> click 'add'
<ebel> then it'll add "#channel" on the left
<ebel> type so that it says "#ubuntu-ke"
<ebel> then press enter
<zacck> ok i've done let me test it
<zacck> says something like unavailable channel
<zacck> lol works like a charm
<zacck> human error
<ebel> cool :)
<zacck> ebel: thanks
<ebel> PEBKAC - Problem Exists Between Keyboard and Chair
<ebel> you can set XChat to automatically connect to FreeNode when you start it aswell
<zacck> yeah did that already
<zacck> PEBKAC ........ thats genius
<zacck> listenin to tatw
<zacck> this channel needs more activity
<zacck> leaving
#ubuntu-ke 2010-12-18
<zacck> people?
#ubuntu-ke 2013-12-14
<Nomad> HI Guys!!
